# My nose is blocked.



## sakvaka

And indeed it is! I've tried it all. Perhaps it gets better by tomorrow...

*Finnish*: _Nenäni on tukossa._


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*:
"у меня заложен нос" (u meny*a* zal*o*zhen nos) - most literally "by me (i.e. where?) {there is} heaped (i.e. so full that it's blocked) nose", or, losing the original word order, but more accurately - "by me {there is} nose {that was} heaped". Obviously, the phrase is extremely idiomatic and therefore difficult to analyze.  The only really clear thing that there is a passive construction (they're quite rare in colloquial Russian, by the way).

another, but similar variant:
"у меня заложило нос" (u meny*a* zalozh*i*lo nos) - most literally "by me {it has} heaped the nose". It is an impersonal construction.

The verbs "закладывать" (zakl*a*dyvat', imp.) / "заложить" (zalozh*i*t', perf.) are related with the verb "класть" (kl*a*st') - "to put"; "za-" prefix here means some sort of blocking, creating an obstacle with the action.


----------



## Frank78

In German:

"Meine Nase ist verstopft" - My nose is blocked/plugged/jammed/clogged/choked.

As you can see "verstopfen" has quite a lot of meanings.


----------



## sakvaka

*Italian*: _Il mio naso è bloccato / ostruito _(~ obstructed)_.
_*Swedish*:_ Näsan är täppt.
_*Dutch*: _Mijn neus zit verstopt._

Are these correct? Kan mijn neus _dichtgemaakt_ zitten?

Thank you!


----------



## ThomasK

No, Sakvaka, your nose kan be _dichtgemaakt_ (stopped up); that would imply you have done it yourself. You haven't, have you? 

_Verstopt_ is the only word I can think of, certainly the most common. Interesting for you perhaps: quite some if not all deverbatives with _ver_-prefix are pejorative (_verspelen, verleiden, verkwisten_, etc.) !


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> No, Sakvaka, your nose cannot be _dichtgemaakt_ (stopped up); that would imply you have done it yourself. You haven't, have you?
> 
> _Verstopt_ is the only word I can think of, certainly the most common. Interesting for you perhaps: quite some if not all deverbatives with _ver_-prefix are pejorative (verspelen, verleiden, verkwisten, etc.) !



Good to know!


----------



## ThomasK

Scusi, I had first writtten the sentence in Dutch!
BTW: what does the Swedish verb _täpp_ mean precisely?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Η μύτη μου είναι βουλωμένη*»
"I 'miti mu 'ine vulo'meni" (my nose is bunged  up)
or 
«έχω βουλωμένη μύτη**»
"'exo vulo'meni 'miti" (I have a bunged up nose)

*The verb is «βουλώνω» (vu'lono), from the medieval (Byzantine) «βουλλώνω» (to seal), which derives from the feminine noun «βούλλα» ('vulla), probably a loanword from Latin-->_bulla_ (a type of seal impression)

**«Μύτη» ('miti, _f._) is the colloquial name for the nose since the Byzantine times. It derives from the ancient Greek noun «μύτις» ('mutis, _f._)-->_the snout _


----------



## ThomasK

This is nice. We can only say our lips are sealed, but ... !


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: _Tenho o nariz entupido_, lit. "I have the nose clogged".


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> Scusi, I had first writtten the sentence in Dutch!
> BTW: what does the Swedish verb _täpp_ mean precisely?



According to my dictionary, _täppa_ is a verb that means "obstruct, block, clog, stop" etc, corresponding the Finnish _tukkia_. _Täppt_ is the past participle of it.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. I was just trying to compare with Dutch, but right now I cannot think of some equivalent that sounds a little like it, except perhaps for _stoppen_, but according to my small etymological dictionary  there can't be a link.


----------



## DearPrudence

Outsider said:


> *Portuguese*: _Tenho o nariz entupido_, lit. "I have the nose clogged".


*French*, same structure:
"_J'ai le nez bouché_." ( "I have the nose clogged / blocked")


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: zàpušen mi je nôs=my nose is bunged up


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: _Be van dugulva az orrom. 
_
( be = in, van = is, dugulva = blocked, az = definite article, orr = nose, orrom = nenäni ) And we also say: Be van dugulva a fülem. (fülem = my ear)


----------



## kittykate

sakvaka said:


> *Italian*: _Il mio naso è bloccato / ostruito _(~ obstructed)_._


 
I'd much rather say _Ho il naso chiuso _(_chiudere_=to close). 
The verb _ostruire_ (=to obstruct) is mainly medical jargon and nobody I know would ever say _Ho il naso ostruito_. 
_Bloccare_ can be used of mechanical devices or of body joints (_Ho la spalla bloccata_).

caterina


----------



## ThomasK

I have been thinking: does blocking the same in every language? I mean: in Dutch *'verstopt'* implies that* no flow is possible.* Is that also suggested by your translation? 

'Blockeren' might sound too mechanical, could in other cases also imply that it was caused on purpose, which is impossible with 'verstopt'.


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> I have been thinking: does blocking the same in every language? I mean: in Dutch *'verstopt'* implies that* no flow is possible.* Is that also suggested by your translation?



In Finnish _tukk-_ refers to a physical object that fills the place and therefore allows no flow.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

*Burnum tıkalı.* (lit. Nose-my blocked-is)

It comes from _tıkamak_, which means 'to squeeze a canal with something to stop the flow of anything'. 


_What a huge meaning xD_


----------



## itreius

Croatian:
Nos mi je začepljen. _(My nose is clogged/stuffed)_

dialectal: Nos mi je zaštopan. (zaštopan, from the German _verstopft_)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: Mám ucpaný/ucpanej (coll.) nos (I have clogged nose)


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Serbian: zàpušen mi je nôs=my nose is bunged up


 
Bulgarian: запушен ми е носът/носът ми е запушен (zapushen mi e nosat/nosat mi e zapushen).


----------



## ThomasK

I would in fact like to hear more about the precise meaning of everyone's word for 'blocked'. 'Clogged' suggests about the same as 'blocked', I think, causing a stream not to capable of flowing. 

How about 'zapush-' or 'ucpan-', and others? Always like a blockade ?


----------



## Orlin

ThomasK said:


> I would in fact like to hear more about the precise meaning of everyone's word for 'blocked'. 'Clogged' suggests about the same as 'blocked', I think, causing a stream not to capable of flowing.
> 
> How about 'zapush-' or 'ucpan-', and others? Always like a blockade ?


 
In Bulgarian and Serbian запушен/zapušen is mainly used for pipes and other objects through which something flows when flowing has become difficult or impossible because something inside mechanically blocks it.


----------



## ThomasK

I see, so something like clogging.


----------



## ilocas2

Orlin said:


> In Bulgarian and Serbian запушен/zapušen is mainly used for pipes and other objects through which something flows when flowing has become difficult or impossible because something inside mechanically blocks it.



The same is valid for the Czech word "ucpaný"


----------



## sidonie83

French would directly go for a diagnosis: je suis enrhumé (I have a cold).


----------



## Tjahzi

sakvaka said:


> *...**
> Swedish*:_ Näsan är täppt.
> _*...*



The most idiomatic way to express this in Swedish would be _vara täppt i näsan_, which, when applied to a specific person would be _jag/du/de är täppt(a) i näsan._ A possible alternative variant would be _min/din/deras näsa/or är täppt(a)_, but personally I would always go with the former. (Do note how the former construction allows (but not requires) for _näsa_ to remain in singular while the latter does not.)

A quick googling confirmed the above statement as the former had 75k hits compared to the latter's 5k. 

(Also, _näsan är täppt_ got 25k hits and appears to be the standard way to refer to the phenomenon of "one's nose being clogged" as referred to in more formal writing such as the description of medical preparations and when describing symptoms. This expression equals the more informal _man är täppt i näsan_.)


----------



## ThomasK

What is this _täpp_-ing please ?


----------



## Tjahzi

_Täppt _is the past particle of the verb _täppa _(which is usually used in combination with one of the adverbs/prepositions _för, till_ or _igen_). Lexin (the best Swedish-English online dictionary) translates _täppa _it to _stop (up)_ and wiktionary says _to block or obstruct a passage, e.g. a leak_. I agree and add that the mentioned adverbs modify the verb in slightly different ways and should be chosen with care (however, not choosing any sounds awkward for most contexts in the present tense). For instance, the phrase being discussed in this thread could just as well be translated to _vara igentäppt i näsan._

Hopefully that answered the question. If not, please ask again and/or specify.


----------



## ThomasK

That is perfect. So again there is the idea of clogging.


----------



## merquiades

English:  stuffed up nose
Spanish:  la nariz taponada


----------

